# Samsung Galaxy Note 4



## Toddy101 (Feb 23, 2015)

*Samsung Galaxy Note 4*


View Advert


Just wondering if anyone has a Samsung Galaxy Note 4 lying around that they want to get rid of. Needs to be fully working and in good condition. Fingers crossed :huh:




*Advertiser*

Toddy101



*Date*



*Price or Trade Value*

£123.00



*Category*

Wanted


----------

